# Electrician PPE question



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Short answer is no. 
There should be no need for you to have and arc flash face shield. Turn the power off and do your work.
Gloves are only good for 6 months and then need to be retested or replaced.


----------



## BikerViking (8 mo ago)

jbfan said:


> Short answer is no.
> There should be no need for you to have and arc flash face shield. Turn the power off and do your work.
> Gloves are only good for 6 months and then need to be retested or replaced.


Always do! And check and double check that the circuit(s) are not energized.

I appreciate that info about the gloves, though! I did not know that. I'll take your advice and stick to how I've been doing things and be safe.

Thanks!


----------

